# What will Lyft do to me if my rating is below 4.6



## wshh8 (Dec 1, 2014)

I am kind of around 4.3 for total 50 riders, I am desperate, what will the company do to me, when, and how, is Lyft gonna deactivate me? it means that I will not be able to work with lyft anymore?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

wshh8 said:


> I am kind of around 4.3 for total 50 riders, I am desperate, what will the company do to me, when, and how, is Lyft gonna deactivate me? it means that I will not be able to work with lyft anymore?


I think Lyft will show up at your home with 4 or 5 drivers, take your cuddle stash away and shame you infront of your neighbors and friends.

It is a possibility they will deactivate you. Do you have an idea as to why your ratings are so low? Also - what is your acceptance rate if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

This is how it usually happens. (I have experience in the field)
You drop off the passenger, end the ride and then you
get an error code and won't be able to go on-line anymore.
Later that day or the next day you will receive an email
thanking you for your time with them and all the best on your future
endeavors.

Since you only have 50 rides you can email them back asking for mercy.
Tell them you can do better, tell them you finally settled on the right GPS
and BT headset.... and so on.
If they give you another chance you really have to do better.

Don't drive late night, don't drive drunks.


----------



## wshh8 (Dec 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I think Lyft will show up at your home with 4 or 5 drivers, take your cuddle stash away and shame you infront of your neighbors and friends.
> 
> It is a possibility they will deactivate you. Do you have an idea as to why your ratings are so low? Also - what is your acceptance rate if you don't mind me asking.


My acceptance rate is 90%, I think the reason that make my low rating is because I am not familiar with direction.


----------



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> This is how it usually happens. (I have experience in the field)
> You drop off the passenger, end the ride and then you
> get an error code and won't be able to go on-line anymore.
> Later that day or the next day you will receive an email
> ...


Drunks give me the best ratings, what are you talking about??


----------

